# Just a Question over print shops or manufacturers.



## MannyH (5 mo ago)

Alright, I'm basically at the brainstorming steps of starting a clothing brand and now I'm looking at the further future and got a little stumped over two options: choosing a manufacturer or ordering blanks for printing. As of now, I'm leaning towards the latter, and here's my question... I have no nearby print shops that I can drive to and pick up the finished products, so would it be a wise decision to ship the blank clothing to a print shop, which is in a different state, have them finish the product, and then have them delivered to me at my state after all printing is done or would that be extortionate to the point I'm better off using a manufacturer to make the goods and print there? 

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

MannyH said:


> would it be a wise decision to ship the blank clothing to a print shop, which is in a different state, have them finish the product, and then have them delivered to me at my state after all printing is done or would that be extortionate to the point I'm better off using a manufacturer to make the goods and print there?


I don't see why not. 
I do it all the time for imported or modified garments. 
It will cost you around $25 per box, so around 35 cents per shirt each way.
You could of course have the blanks shipped directly to the print shop and save $25, but suppliers may not let you do this if you are a new customer.


----------



## MannyH (5 mo ago)

Alright thanks for response I was uncertain if that was even a viable option


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

MannyH said:


> Alright, I'm basically at the brainstorming steps of starting a clothing brand and now I'm looking at the further future and got a little stumped over two options: choosing a manufacturer or ordering blanks for printing. As of now, I'm leaning towards the latter, and here's my question... I have no nearby print shops that I can drive to and pick up the finished products, so would it be a wise decision to ship the blank clothing to a print shop, which is in a different state, have them finish the product, and then have them delivered to me at my state after all printing is done or would that be extortionate to the point I'm better off using a manufacturer to make the goods and print there?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback


Have you talked to the shop about having them order the blanks directly? Saves you shipping cost and shipping time and they may even have a better deal with their (or your) wholesaler since they assumedly deal in a larger volume than you do.


----------



## Zwik (Oct 3, 2021)

Not your only options, here's another:

Depending on a variety of factors, such as your selling volume (e.g. selling retail off a website or wholesale?) and number of SKU's to inventory (i.e. combination of designs, garment styles, colors, sizes,) you may want to consider buying a heat press and printed transfers that you could POD (PRESS On Demand).


----------



## MannyH (5 mo ago)

splathead said:


> Have you talked to the shop about having them order the blanks directly? Saves you shipping cost and shipping time and they may even have a better deal with their (or your) wholesaler since they assumedly deal in a larger volume than you do.


Ah never knew that was even a choice definitely keeping that in note for later future thanks a lot


----------



## MannyH (5 mo ago)

Zwik said:


> Not your only options, here's another:
> 
> Depending on a variety of factors, such as your selling volume (e.g. selling retail off a website or wholesale?) and number of SKU's to inventory (i.e. combination of designs, garment styles, colors, sizes,) you may want to consider buying a heat press and printed transfers that you could POD (PRESS On Demand).


I was considering something similar to this but I don't see myself psyched up being the one that does the action of heat pressing like others do maybe that would change if I were to experience it hand to hand? Still would have my doubts


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

MannyH said:


> Ah never knew that was even a choice


It's the norm rather than the exception. Vast majority (99%?) of print jobs the printer provides the shirts the customer wants to use.


----------



## MannyH (5 mo ago)

splathead said:


> It's the norm rather than the exception. Vast majority (99%?) of print jobs the printer provides the shirts the customer wants to use.


alright so hypothetically lets say the blanks the print shop provide aren't to my liking. is requesting them to ship blanks from the store I prefer an odd action? Or its still also possible


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

MannyH said:


> alright so hypothetically lets say the blanks the print shop provide aren't to my liking. is requesting them to ship blanks from the store I prefer an odd action? Or its still also possible


You can buy the the samples yourself from the "wholesalers" also selling to the public.
Then you can tell the print shop which shirt you want, and they can get them from a real wholesaler.

The reasons I often supply my own garments are:
a) I can usually get them cheaper at wholesale prices myself (even with the additional shipping costs added).
b) sometimes the garments are custom made, and I don't want print shops to know my suppliers.
c) sometimes garments are modified locally, so there is no other option.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

MannyH said:


> alright so hypothetically lets say the blanks the print shop provide aren't to my liking.


There doesn't have to be trial and error in this process. First determine what blank you want to use, then approach the printer for availability and pricing. It would be rare, but if for some reason he can't get them, or he is charging more for them than what you can get them for, then go back to your original plan.

Larger print shops usually have free shipping from the warehouse to their shop. Shipping for the rest of us has gotten pretty frickin expensive. So even if your printer up-charges on the shirts (some do, some don't) they may still be a bargain when shipping costs are considered.


----------



## MannyH (5 mo ago)

splathead said:


> There doesn't have to be trial and error in this process. First determine what blank you want to use, then approach the printer for availability and pricing. It would be rare, but if for some reason he can't get them, or he is charging more for them than what you can get them for, then go back to your original plan.
> 
> Larger print shops usually have free shipping from the warehouse to their shop. Shipping for the rest of us has gotten pretty frickin expensive. So even if your printer up-charges on the shirts (some do, some don't) they may still be a bargain when shipping costs are considered.


Ah I see yea that does seem much more feasible with my pretty small capital thanks for info


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

It involves various factors and order volume being at the top. At a first glance, it is better to opt for POD than following a lot of curves to fulfill orders.


----------



## shancho (Oct 7, 2006)

MannyH said:


> Alright, I'm basically at the brainstorming steps of starting a clothing brand and now I'm looking at the further future and got a little stumped over two options: choosing a manufacturer or ordering blanks for printing. As of now, I'm leaning towards the latter, and here's my question... I have no nearby print shops that I can drive to and pick up the finished products, so would it be a wise decision to ship the blank clothing to a print shop, which is in a different state, have them finish the product, and then have them delivered to me at my state after all printing is done or would that be extortionate to the point I'm better off using a manufacturer to make the goods and print there?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback


I will suggest it based on fabric. If pigment printing, placement printing, then finished garments are ok.. But if Sublimation or allover, we need to send the fabric and finish it later.


----------



## sgsellsit1 (Mar 31, 2021)

There are full vertical, wholesale print houses out there. They handle it all. That is if you are doing enough volume. Most small printers will not set up for less than 24 pcs. and print houses usually require much more. If you are trying to brand a clothing line, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't do crappy transfers or cheesy htv. That will ruin your business before it ever takes off. I will say DTG has come a long way. It isn't perfect but it ain't too bad if the company has good quality equipment and knowledge. Many of the youtubers and social media influencers use dtg on their merch. Direct screen print is still the most quality way to go. Look around. There is used printing equipment for sale everywhere fairly cheap. If you have simple stuff and a little extra room just print it yourself. This way you have complete control over production and inventory. One your line takes off, then explore wholesale printers. Not only do you get quality merch out there but you have learned a new trade.


----------

